# kicker zx300. kicker cx 600. hifonics brx1600 guts



## twisted1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Couple gut pics for you guys
Heres the 300









1600

























600


----------



## twisted1 (Jul 10, 2013)

How everything looks in them?


----------

